# Finnaly tried the Mudrunner



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Pick up 1 mudrunner and a 3.5 easy roll corner

tried it for maybe 2 hrs today oy ya it works

wasent sure what combo to use, so went with 2bucks system
using smaller flusher first 2.5 can am
then finshing with bigger adj I used the 3.5 on the mud/r
I was very impress with Cazna vedios on mudrunner with his different combos on the corners and how nice they look and thanks for giving me advice on the mud/r
also thx 2buck 

i know some like the runner and some dont 

best corners i ever ran


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> Pick up 1 mudrunner and a 3.5 easy roll corner
> 
> tried it for maybe 2 hrs today oy ya it works
> 
> ...


You should come and visit me:thumbup:, and let me try your mud runner:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should come and visit me:thumbup:, and let me try your mud runner:whistling2:


You should come and visit me and try mine :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should come and visit me:thumbup:, and let me try your mud runner:whistling2:





PrecisionTaping said:


> You should come and visit me and try mine :thumbsup:


Both you super pro experts havent even tryed one, They would prob be to slow for you buck, And just imagine what jnr would do to one 

Pt you would prob like it though, It would be interesting to hear what you think of them.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> Pick up 1 mudrunner and a 3.5 easy roll corner
> 
> tried it for maybe 2 hrs today oy ya it works
> 
> ...


Way to go!...easy angles.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> And just imagine what jnr would do to one


you don't need to imagine anything just check this: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/things-2buckjr-breaks-3835 :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Pt you would prob like it though, It would be interesting to hear what you think of them.


Im sure i would! That's why i have one! 
Didn't really catch that message eh?
I was telling 2buck he should come visit me and he could try mine.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You should come and visit me and try mine :thumbsup:


PT you never said you had one you must of bot yourself one
xmass gift like i did good for you 
are you still running same combo 
iknow you were saying also you run flusher first the adj after
give us one vedio


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should come and visit me:thumbup:, and let me try your mud runner:whistling2:


 
I will say nices corners i seen in awhile 
they are going to real easy to sand 

now i just have to start using boxes again


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> PT you never said you had one you must of bot yourself one
> xmass gift like i did good for you
> are you still running same combo
> iknow you were saying also you run flusher first the adj after
> give us one vedio


Ya i've had it for more than a month now. Got it specifically to make a video for you guys.
Havent even used it. Its still sitting in the box in my office. Along with 20 other tools im supposed to do videos for. 
I dont want to get it dirty until im ready to film, so i just havent used it yet.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya i've had it for more than a month now. Got it specifically to make a video for you guys.
> Havent even used it. Its still sitting in the box in my office. Along with 20 other tools im supposed to do videos for.
> I dont want to get it dirty until im ready to film, so i just havent used it yet.



PT Straight to the naughty corner for you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> PT Straight to the naughty corner for you.


Haha! Because i haven't used it yet?!


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should come and visit me:thumbup:, and let me try your mud runner:whistling2:


If you were closer I would lend you mine (as long as Jr didn't touch it! lol). 

Sadly it sits alot since I don't do too much work anymore. If I ever sell it I will give you a shout.

scott


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Scott_w said:


> If you were closer I would lend you mine (as long as Jr didn't touch it! lol).
> 
> Sadly it sits alot since I don't do too much work anymore. If I ever sell it I will give you a shout.
> 
> scott


Give me a shout too! :yes:
I haven't used mine yet but I'm sure I'll like it. I can have two!
I'll duel wield them!
Or maybe have a contest if I get a good deal on it :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Because i haven't used it yet?!



:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


Soon enough bro! Sometime next week I will be.
Gotta finish up a Columbia video first, then the RebateMate video. :thumbsup:
Then MudRunner!


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Soon enough bro! Sometime next week I will be.
> Gotta finish up a Columbia video first, then the RebateMate video. :thumbsup:
> Then MudRunner!


Precision Productions Presents.....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Precision Productions Presents.....


And there will most likely be prizes and give-aways with the majority of the videos as well :thumbsup:
So stay tuned!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya i've had it for more than a month now. Got it specifically to make a video for you guys.
> Havent even used it. Its still sitting in the box in my office. Along with 20 other tools im supposed to do videos for.
> I dont want to get it dirty until im ready to film, so i just havent used it yet.


 TOOL WHORE!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You should come and visit me and try mine :thumbsup:


There's only two four letter words I think of when I hear the word Sudbury:whistling2:

Snow + Cold


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Soon enough bro! Sometime next week I will be.
> Gotta finish up a Columbia video first, then the RebateMate video. :thumbsup:
> Then MudRunner!


Sounds good man, Look forward to seeing it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Beat you to it PT. my video quality is waaaayyy better too ! Haha

http://youtu.be/qN-catStjcM


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Arey very nice but your missing one thing and that's the music lol


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Beat you to it PT. my video quality is waaaayyy better too ! Haha
> 
> http://youtu.be/qN-catStjcM


Cool, Great tool arnt they.

Is that a 3.5 head over a 2.5.

Im doing a 4 over a 2.5 today.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

That's a 2.5 over a 3. I love that tool. I should have started using it years ago. Never tried a corner box so I have nothing to compare it to but it sure beats the hell out of doing them by hand.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> That's a 2.5 over a 3. I love that tool. I should have started using it years ago. Never tried a corner box so I have nothing to compare it to but it sure beats the hell out of doing them by hand.


I used for long time corner box but few months ago I bought a mudrunner and now I realise I was stupid not buying 1 long before :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> Cool, Great tool arnt they.
> 
> Is that a 3.5 head over a 2.5.
> 
> Im doing a 4 over a 2.5 today.


Look you can quote yourself :blink:

I didnt use a 4 on the runner, I did a cp tube/mudhead and 3.5 flusher 2buck style instead..............Went bloody well to :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I didnt use a 4 on the runner, I did a cp tube/mudhead and 3.5 flusher 2buck style instead..............Went bloody well to :yes:




Why? :blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Look you can quote yourself :blink:
> 
> I didnt use a 4 on the runner, I did a cp tube/mudhead and 3.5 flusher 2buck style instead..............Went bloody well to :yes:


some pics


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Why? :blink:


Dont know till you try, So i did, Just to see whats up, Done it every other way so now it was buck styles go. Certainly was quick and easy and made a nice even, Well feathered defect free corner. Fast tools to wash up as well.

I guess im having a little stage of Mmm, If i did all this again just what tools would i NEED and what would i NOT?? 



keke said:


> some pics


Of corners?? Pics dont tell all, Maybe i should post a pic of paint drying so you can watch that too :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I mixed it up the other day as well. As the temp is dropping and there is no heat supplied I ran the internals with hot mud through the zooka. Zooka, roller, 2.5 inch bonehead. Finished with 3.5 inch northstar on the mudrunner. It sure puts a bit of hurry in your tail running base coat through the zooka :yes:.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I mixed it up the other day as well. As the temp is dropping and there is no heat supplied I ran the internals with hot mud through the zooka. Zooka, roller, 2.5 inch bonehead. Finished with 3.5 inch northstar on the mudrunner. It sure puts a bit of hurry in your tail running base coat through the zooka :yes:.


And you learn how to find and clean every nook and cranny like you've never cleaned it before :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> And you learn how to find and clean every nook and cranny like you've never cleaned it before :yes:


That is one big advantage of the Tape Pro. The head comes Off.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Look you can quote yourself :blink:
> 
> I didnt use a 4 on the runner, I did a cp tube/mudhead and 3.5 flusher 2buck style instead..............Went bloody well to :yes:


Caz, I ran a mud runner for 8 years before I got a compound tube and ran angles with it, and now I haven't picked up my mudrunner in six months. Its just a simpler system, especially for smaller jobs.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Why? :blink:


Because Cazna is a very wise and intelligent taper









He did something the 2 buck way Gazzy

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mld said:


> Caz, I ran a mud runner for 8 years before I got a compound tube and ran angles with it, and now I haven't picked up my mudrunner in six months. Its just a simpler system, especially for smaller jobs.:thumbsup:


Well thats interesting mld, I just thought i would try bucks way, I do like the runner, I just thought to hell with it and angleheads, The basicness of a CP and flusher is cool isnt it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Well thats interesting mld, I just thought i would try bucks way, I do like the runner, I just thought to hell with it and angleheads, The basicness of a CP and flusher is cool isnt it.


Oh yeah! sometimes I look at my thousands of dollars of tools and wonder"Are we really more successful with all the tools, or are we the unsuspecting victims of tool manufacturing tyrants, ....or just a bunch of tool junkies looking for the next fix or shiny paint buzz"

Because when it comes right down to it we could get by with ten dollars worth of tools from Walmart:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone that would use a giant meat baster ( CP tube ) to run angles, needs to get their heads checked. Mud Runner blowes it away......err....so I thought.

Like MLD, I've been using the MR for a long time, over a decade now and it IS a very efficient tool. While I had seen these CP tubes on online shops, I never really gave them much thought, as I looked at them as being a somewhat gimmicky and cheap tool. I was wrong...

While the reliability verdict is still out, the usefulness ( production and ease of use ) of this tool has impressed me. The more I use it, the more I like it....so much so that I bought the 24" Tape Pro to go along with the 36" TP that I bought a few months back.

I paid $1,100.00 for the Mud Runner back when I bought it. These two CP tubes cost me about $350.00

IMO, The MR is still worth the current price but if you can't ( or can ) afford one, don't think twice about the CP tube.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Knew you'd come around after you gave it a fair shot Sq Ft. Welcome to the not so dark side of drywall tools!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I love all the tools and have a great time learning and running them, Its just now i look at it all see $$$$ gone, And think, Man, do i need all that :blink:

Whats the lightest amount of tools and the fastest and simplest to clean and maintain i now ask myself. WITHOUT being to silly and going backwards about it.

I too completely over looked the cps and the mudheads thinking, Small jobs only etc but man they can do it cant they :blink: Actually edit, I got cam ams first, They are POS to clean having to remove screws, Then i got a tapepro, Its much better, Thats the Cp tube that changed it for me.

Favs are Homax, pump, Cps, mudheads, Boxes.

I do like zooka, But only in corners as i hotmud flats, But for the cost and hassel?? Well, A cp and mudhead would do it for what i need, Not that would now but just sayin.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I would have to agree the zook is only really good for bigger jobs. Don't get me wrong I love running it. I wouldn't mind trying the homax out actually Sask Aka Scott have talked about it. Smaller jobs I run super taper now it's a mess but does the job. 

I love my boxes and pump. I do have a angle box but need some practice running that. Along with the 3.5" Columbia head. So for now I just use my can am CP and can am flushers. 

Wasted money buying a 3" nail spotter. Joe gave me a outside applicator but someone stole that.. So only used it couple times,now it's back to applying by hand or using my beadbox

You really start looking at the tools thinking geez I blew a lot of money. But then realize without them you wouldn't have made the money either


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

DWT has cost me a small fortune too, what a ride. The only disadvantage I can see with the comp tube is that it is a two stage system and the runner is a single. What mud head and flusher did you use Caz?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

gazman said:


> DWT has cost me a small fortune too, what a ride. The only disadvantage I can see with the comp tube is that it is a two stage system and the runner is a single. What mud head and flusher did you use Caz?


It doesn't take much longer running the cp and flusher..... I haven't tried the mud runner but would love to give it a shot.... Till then angle box and CP it is


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> DWT has cost me a small fortune too, what a ride. The only disadvantage I can see with the comp tube is that it is a two stage system and the runner is a single. What mud head and flusher did you use Caz?


I was only doing a 135sm and it was only standup corners so an hr or so and they were done, Would a runner be quicker?? Maybe but not by much. I know cleaning a flusher and cp is easy and fast, If you were a two man crew then wow, One on cp, one on flusher, You would be flying for sure. And idiot can clean and not bugger a cp and flusher, Give an idiot a mudrunner and see what happens.

I used tapepros mudhead that leaves two solid beads of mud, I also have the advance that leaves lines of mud but you cant leave it long before you wipe or the lines kinda stay there ish so i prefer the tapepro head, I used a cam am 3.5, I tryed it ages ago but didnt like it, Tryed it this time and sweet :thumbsup: Nice corner, Wont take much sanding at all, Nice pressed mud, no scratches or trash. I think it was mud thickness, Its taken me a while to nut that out.

One thing i seem to get with anglehead corners, Mudrunner etc is rounded paper in the centre ever so slightly, Then you sand and knife it out sharp but its fluffed paper, Then its painted paper, Which needs a block sand smooth again, That painters (Except me) wont do, So trying the flusher bucks way i want to see if its a mud corner i can sand sharp with less paper in there................I sand on mon but it looks like thats what i have so there, That why i tryed the cp and flusher.

My next place is all square set, No cove, No sure how i will approch it yet, It needs to be super perfect so will just have to see??

Whats a canam widetrack?? They have a 4inch flusher, But at $320 no thanks.

http://www.canamtool.com/products/corner-flushers/standard-corner-flushers/#B500


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got a brand new 4" can am that's been sitting on my shelf for over two years. It's what I learned on so I bought one when I went on my own, that didn't last long. You have to push like a bastard to get it to flush out, I still remember the first day I ran it, I hurt all over afterwards.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> I would have to agree the zook is only really good for bigger jobs. Don't get me wrong I love running it. I wouldn't mind trying the homax out actually Sask Aka Scott have talked about it. Smaller jobs I run super taper now it's a mess but does the job.
> 
> I love my boxes and pump. I do have a angle box but need some practice running that. Along with the 3.5" Columbia head. So for now I just use my can am CP and can am flushers.
> 
> ...


Don't get rid of the nail spotter, I always say it's the last toy you should get. You can't beat the tool if your working by yourself, even sweeter if you have a power sander to sand behind it (saskataper has one). Just give it time, after a while, it will also become one of those tools you can't go without.



cazna said:


> I was only doing a 135sm and it was only standup corners so an hr or so and they were done, Would a runner be quicker?? Maybe but not by much. I know cleaning a flusher and cp is easy and fast, If you were a two man crew then wow, One on cp, one on flusher, You would be flying for sure. And idiot can clean and not bugger a cp and flusher, Give an idiot a mudrunner and see what happens.
> 
> I used tapepros mudhead that leaves two solid beads of mud, I also have the advance that leaves lines of mud but you cant leave it long before you wipe or the lines kinda stay there ish so i prefer the tapepro head, I used a cam am 3.5, I tryed it ages ago but didnt like it, Tryed it this time and sweet :thumbsup: Nice corner, Wont take much sanding at all, Nice pressed mud, no scratches or trash. I think it was mud thickness, Its taken me a while to nut that out.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the fastest method of application, may not be the best Method over all:thumbup:

Last 2 houses, I changed my methods, I went 3.5 can-am then the 2.5 DM, Not sure why I'm doing it, but it's one part my 3.5 is ready to be replaced by a new one, plus was looking for a 3 way cheat:whistling2:

Any how, last house I checked with the light, there was the trash in the angles, surprise lines pop out of no where when going 3.5 then 2.5. Cost me time when it came to the check out. The 2.5 then 3.5 can-am don't leave those surprise lines or poc marks, or burnt edges of tape being exposed..... So I win when it comes to sanding/check out

There's another tool I got to buy again, hate buying tools now:furious:



saskataper said:


> I've got a brand new 4" can am that's been sitting on my shelf for over two years. It's what I learned on so I bought one when I went on my own, that didn't last long. You have to push like a bastard to get it to flush out, I still remember the first day I ran it, I hurt all over afterwards.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> I was only doing a 135sm and it was only standup corners so an hr or so and they were done, Would a runner be quicker?? Maybe but not by much. I know cleaning a flusher and cp is easy and fast, If you were a two man crew then wow, One on cp, one on flusher, You would be flying for sure. And idiot can clean and not bugger a cp and flusher, Give an idiot a mudrunner and see what happens.
> 
> I used tapepros mudhead that leaves two solid beads of mud, I also have the advance that leaves lines of mud but you cant leave it long before you wipe or the lines kinda stay there ish so i prefer the tapepro head, I used a cam am 3.5, I tryed it ages ago but didnt like it, Tryed it this time and sweet :thumbsup: Nice corner, Wont take much sanding at all, Nice pressed mud, no scratches or trash. I think it was mud thickness, Its taken me a while to nut that out.
> 
> ...


Okay Cazna, this has nothing to do with this post, or with mudrunners, or with drywall even. 

Since I know you're a bb man, if you've never heard of Denise Milani you should do a google image search for her. :thumbsup: I just found out who she was, and after a fair amount of staring I asked myself "Who else would really appreciate this?"......you were the first one to pop into my head.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And you learn how to find and clean every nook and cranny like you've never cleaned it before :yes:





gazman said:


> That is one big advantage of the Tape Pro. The head comes Off.


 Why run hot mud through the zook?

Pre fill all the butts [after v ] and seams with hot mud .Then tape it out with whatever you like. Imo ..The pre-fill creates the bond.

With all the chit board out here now [ALL OF IT!] I've been prefilling all my seams with 90min Then taping out the next day with A/P.. My seams are coming out almost God like!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

:blink: :tongue_smilie: Cheers Slim, How thoughful of you :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Why run hot mud through the zook?
> 
> Pre fill all the butts [after v ] and seams with hot mud .Then tape it out with whatever you like. Imo ..The pre-fill creates the bond.
> 
> With all the chit board out here now [ALL OF IT!] I've been prefilling all my seams with 90min Then taping out the next day with A/P.. My seams are coming out almost God like!


Ive been prefilling a lot to now, Then 90min fuse through the homax, Then another 90min 7 box, Then a hell tight AP 7 again, Then 12 AP, Yeah yeah i know, But i gotta try and stop the delayed shrinkage in a humid climate best i can, AP in the seams shrinks like d!ck when its done here.

Actually the job im on now is just amazing, NO shoulders......Hope it keeps up.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Why run hot mud through the zook?




I was giving a guy a hand for the day and he wanted them taped and topped in the same day. So it is what he got.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sometimes the fastest method of application, may not be the best Method over all:thumbup:
> 
> Last 2 houses, I changed my methods, I went 3.5 can-am then the 2.5 DM, Not sure why I'm doing it, but it's one part my 3.5 is ready to be replaced by a new one, plus was looking for a 3 way cheat:whistling2:
> 
> ...


never tried this method and what I say now is just my opinion
flusher=round corner,angle head=sharp corner and I think this is the cause of your problem :whistling2: Usually I wipe down with 3.5" TT angle head and finish with 2.5" tapepro angle head and never had a problem like yours
INDEED the fastest is not always the best


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Why run hot mud through the zook?
> 
> Pre fill all the butts [after v ] and seams with hot mud .Then tape it out with whatever you like. Imo ..The pre-fill creates the bond.
> 
> With all the chit board out here now [ALL OF IT!] I've been prefilling all my seams with 90min Then taping out the next day with A/P.. My seams are coming out almost God like!


I like to think of it like this: When you pour concrete to the proper thickness and add the right amount of support, it's a very solid material that won't even break when you hit it with a sledge hammer. But, when you apply it in a thin coat, you can break it with your hands. I think hot mud works in much the same way, and the thicker you can apply it, the better the bond will be.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> never tried this method and what I say now is just my opinion
> flusher=round corner,angle head=sharp corner and I think this is the cause of your problem :whistling2: Usually I wipe down with 3.5" TT angle head and finish with 2.5" tapepro angle head and never had a problem like yours
> INDEED the fastest is not always the best


2buck vs keke









To start with, I don't have a problem









To start, a lot of guys underrate the tin heads, yes they leave a rounded point, but it can be quickly sanded out. Even with the angle heads, they can leave a spit line on you, so I still run a angle sander in them too. Where the tin heads win big time, is there is no blades on them, so they don't pick up trash and drag it along, and they do cover the edge of the tape well (no exposed edges of the tape). It's hard to explain the tin heads to someone if they have never ran them before. I keep saying on here, if someone would design a tin head with a sharper apex, they would out sell the expensive angle heads.

Anyhow, since this thread is about the mud runner. Today I had to corner flush. Maybe b/c of this thread, I thought I would try direct flushing with the 2.5 DM on the tapepro compound tube. Direct Flushing with the tube always sucked !!!! You could run a angle head on a angle box, and it would run the mud tight. Take the same angle head and put it on the tube, it would go on thick, and make a mess. Plus I always found the mud had to be very stiff to run out of a can-am or BTE tube. But when I tried with the tapepro tube today, it was working good:blink:

I started out with stiff mud, and worked my way up to 8 cups of water to my mix, and it was working fine. But I think 5 to 6 cups of water would be better, I was getting a few flare marks with the runny mud.

So if someone owns a Mud runner and a tapepro tube, maybe they can see if there is a difference when they direct flush with the two.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So if someone owns a Mud runner and a tapepro tube, maybe they can see if there is a difference when they direct flush with the two.:thumbup:


I have both.

I havent tryed that but at a guess the runner would be easier, It would be more of a reach and control thing, Your arms stay in the same spot with the runner not so the tube but its prob not much difference at the end of the day...............The cp would hold more mud...........Thicker if you wanted, The runner mud needs to be quite thin or it stalls.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Whats a canam widetrack?? They have a 4inch flusher, But at $320 no thanks.
> 
> http://www.canamtool.com/products/corner-flushers/standard-corner-flushers/#B500
> 
> Tapepro Straight Glazers - YouTube



Tapepro do a 90mm tin head. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tapepro-...21018634?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item46045e970a


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Tapepro do a 90mm tin head.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tapepro-...21018634?pt=AU_Hand_Tools&hash=item46045e970a


still expensive Gaz http://www.walltools.com/blu-sg.html


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I have both.
> 
> I havent tryed that but at a guess the runner would be easier, It would be more of a reach and control thing, Your arms stay in the same spot with the runner not so the tube but its prob not much difference at the end of the day...............The cp would hold more mud...........Thicker if you wanted, The runner mud needs to be quite thin or it stalls.


Direct flushing with tin heads its a pita no matter how you do it, runner or cp tube. The tin heads don't pull the mud along with them and they tend to leave to much mud at the bottom of the angle. I've found that so at any rate. As for the mechanical heads, they're a different story. Direct coating with the runner is faster than a cp tube but not by much if your using the Tapepro. That tube is amazing!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

So, in my humble opinion, if you want to finish with tin heads, put the mud on first and flush it out, if you're using mechanical heads do it any way you want and whatever gives you the best results. I know I do like the finish I get with my angle head, but it sure is nice to use a tin head and not fight all the little hitchhikers.:whistling2:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*Delayed shrinkage...*



cazna said:


> Ive been prefilling a lot to now, Then 90min fuse through the homax, Then another 90min 7 box, Then a hell tight AP 7 again, Then 12 AP, Yeah yeah i know, But i gotta try and stop the delayed shrinkage in a humid climate best i can, AP in the seams shrinks like d!ck when its done here.
> 
> Actually the job im on now is just amazing, NO shoulders......Hope it keeps up.


Canna, I also live in a area with extreme humidity and have been battling some delayed shrinkage. It seems since the lightweight board has been introduced it's become more of a problem. I've tried to incorporate dehumidifiers and fans along with the use of a moisture meter. 
Also been using hot mud on bead and butts, 1st coat only. 
How have you been battling this?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> Canna, I also live in a area with extreme humidity and have been battling some delayed shrinkage. It seems since the lightweight board has been introduced it's become more of a problem. I've tried to incorporate dehumidifiers and fans along with the use of a moisture meter.
> Also been using hot mud on bead and butts, 1st coat only.
> How have you been battling this?


We don't have lightweight board here, Its just one brand, I don't seem to have issues anymore, Sometimes the fan and dehuimds come out, All going good now.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

nice unit the M Runner, just watched a TT Vid I mean show ssshhhhh dont talk too loud







bout camera and motion PT might run out and look to Vid the place


----------

